
RealTime Apps in Node.js (new library) - CyberGate
https://medium.com/@andr_fil/realtime-apps-in-nodejs-new-library-dcd3ca05a495
======
yoklov
The data-entangle construct taking a string that it presumably evals looks
like a security nightmare (and disallowed for good reason by many devs with
CSP). Not to mention the innerHTML use (although its unclear if thats just as
an example)... Without source it’s impossible to say what’s going on though.

In general I don’t really see what makes this good for real time applications
(it seems kind of bad for them), but I’m guessing this is just a translation
issue as the author doesn’t appear to be a native english speaker.

~~~
CyberGate
I agree sr. I think the author is not a native English speaker. It's a bit
hard to understand. But i saw a lot of potential there too.

------
zhaozh
It seems a really optimized and simple library to transfer nested objects to
clients and powerful way to retrieve information.

I am curious to know how it will evolve.

I am kind of tired of feather and react...

~~~
CyberGate
Exactly, it seems so simple, i am also curious how it turns out.

